# New Army Commander - General Leslie to take command



## dapaterson (18 Apr 2006)

The CF Newsroom has it posted, so it's now public information:

Maj.-Gen. Andrew Leslie will be promoted lieutenant-general and appointed Chief of the Land Staff at Land Forces Command in Ottawa, replacing Lt.-Gen. Marc Caron who is retiring. (http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1893)

Any thoughts / observations / prognostications on what this will mean for the Army?


----------



## probum non poenitet (18 Apr 2006)

General Leslie, like General Hillier isn't afraid to use words like 'kill' and 'enemy' and *gasp* 'win.'
Those I know who have worked with him say he has integrity.

Plus, it's been at least 3 weeks since his last promotion, so he's due. ;D


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2006)

Well, having served under Lt Gen Caron I can say that I'll miss him
He was a good unit, Bde & area commander and he did a bang up good job covering for Gen Hillier while he was out in Kabul.

Chimo!


----------



## Patrolman (18 Apr 2006)

Any word on where Caron is heading? Sorry. I overlooked the last bit. Perhaps the article on another thread about Afghanistan service putting you one step ahead is true. Leslie served with ISAF as well. In what capacity though I forget.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (19 Apr 2006)

LGen Caron is retiring.

Then MGen Leslie was DComd ISAF.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Apr 2006)

And your thoughts on Gen Leslie taking over Teddy...


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Apr 2006)

Hope your rucks are packed tight, and you've got good boots, boys, you're gonna need 'em! >


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (19 Apr 2006)

Hmmm...  I've worked for him and with him...  Incredibly sharp, extremely well educated, lots of experience, very focussed on what he wants.  He's a "man with a plan" - always. I was heavily involved when he made Prairie Ram, our last "real" live fire brigade exercise, work - against all odds and against very significant institutional opposition.... It's all good as far as I'm concerned...

Besides that:  more PT for everyone!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Apr 2006)

So Leslie and Hiller will get along swimmingly?


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Apr 2006)

Intresting you have those things to say Teddy,

I was both unlucky or lucky enough to have had lunch with Gen Leslie ( ISAF Roto 0 ISAF HQ, ) I was there for a "reason" and was sitting to grab a quick bite when I hear "Hey there Cpl *****, mind if I have a seat?" I look up and I see large bars... He sat down and and began a very frank and open discussion about being a soldier not about why I was there (he knew that already) but about the CF and what I as a young troop thought and as to how I felt this operational tour was going from a NCM level. I was impressed that he actually wanted to hear the bad side of things and the typical answers of "Oh just fine sir, the sky is blue and were all good to go" were not at all what he wanted and he let me know right up front.

I am sure his aides choked on a few bites of food with some of my replies but he just smiled and told me to continue, then looked at his staff and said something along the lines of  "See you want the truth, you want to know what's going on in the field skip the RSM's and CO's you get a young Cpl ambush him and then make him so uncomfortable he says the truth just to make you go away". I Paraphrase of course but that was the gist.

I haven't seen him other then parades since but I have heard that he has gotten a bit high on highself (that is an 2ND party observation) I really hope that even if that is true, that he kept his down to earth theory about talking to his troops.


----------



## pbi (19 Apr 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> So Leslie and Hiller will get along swimmingly?



CFL: He is definitely one of the CDS' cohort of newer, younger leaders who understands where the Chief is trying to go. Gen Caron, unfortunately, was not necessarily from that camp.

Cheers


----------



## Gunner (19 Apr 2006)

pbi said:
			
		

> CFL: He is definitely one of the CDS' cohort of newer, younger leaders who understands where the Chief is trying to go. Gen Caron, unfortunately, was not necessarily from that camp.
> 
> Cheers



PBI, I don't necessarily disagree with your comment but I don't believe LGen Caron was an obstructionist.  He was concerned on the impact (not necessarily the status quo) of CF transfromation on the army.  This remains a valid concern as we have discussed in another thread.

Having said that, LGen Leslie will be very good for the army as his focus is towards the soldier and I have no doubt he will bring in some great initiatives.  

Cheers,


----------



## pbi (19 Apr 2006)

Careful. I didn't say he was an obstructionist, nor did I pass any judgement on his abilities as CLS. I just said that he wasn't really part of "the Young Turks" that are going to be making up much of our CF leadership. Like all three ECS's, he stood up for his service. Whether his arguments were right, wrong, or indifferent, I have no idea.

Cheers


----------



## S McKee (19 Apr 2006)

I had occasion to be present during Gen Leslie's interview with War Crimes Investigators in the 90's, he was a very personable, well spoken and articulate man, you could tell that this was an individual who was going places. Very sharp.  I remember him most from his testimony at that SCONDVA hearings in Edmonton, I think he was a Lt Col at the time. Anyway he stood up in front of a committee of MPs and let loose with both barrels about the way the govt was treating the troops.  He got a standing ovation.


----------



## Gunner (19 Apr 2006)

> I remember him most from his testimony at that SCONDVA hearings in Edmonton, I think he was a Lt Col at the time. Anyway he stood up in front of a committee of MPs and let loose with both barrels about the way the govt was treating the troops.  He got a standing ovation.



He was Comd 1 CMBG at the time.



> Careful. I didn't say he was an obstructionist, nor did I pass any judgement on his abilities as CLS. I just said that he wasn't really part of "the Young Turks" that are going to be making up much of our CF leadership.



Ack.  Caron is 52 in June this year ... Leslie is 49 in December.  I have heard many opinions, many from those I respect, who are very complimentary to LGen Caron and I think it would be wrong to assume something is amiss when he retires early.  

Cheers.


----------



## Daidalous (19 Apr 2006)

I did meet Gen Leslie once in Mirage,  he was tunring in his weapon, during a visit, I was expecting to receive a dirty weapon into our vault from a previous experience with a different General earlier in the tour(No Names).  He had one of the cleanest weapons I had ever seen.  He asked me what my job was and how I did it, and what I thought would make it run better. "When I told him that if every weapon came back like his, My job would go alot more smoothly"  He smile, and then a Mcpl handed me a filthy 9mm.

Made my week


----------



## pronto (19 Apr 2006)

five words: "class act all the way". I knew him as a 2nd Lt. in 30 Field, and did a few months over the summer time period with him. Have followed his career with great amusement over the years. I am sure he hasn't followed mine ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Apr 2006)

Daidalous you've got something brown on your nose.


----------



## geo (19 Apr 2006)

General Caron IS a good CDS CLS and leaves the army in a much better condition than when he found it.

Don't know Gen Leslie from a hole in the wall but expect that he is as competent and capable as Gen Caron is/was.

Chimo!

(Edited to CLS)


----------



## Patrolman (19 Apr 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> General Caron IS a good CDS and leaves the army in a much better condition than when he found it.
> 
> Do you mean Army Commander.


----------



## geo (19 Apr 2006)

DOH! - yup - CLS (mental fart)


----------



## CdnArtyWife (20 Apr 2006)

A close friend was his Aide when he was here for the AAB a few years back. My friend was, then, an untrained 2Lt just off CAP. IIRC how the story goes is that they were riding to Freddy-town with the Capt from the FAS that was his "host" and Lt-Gen Leslie asked the 2Lt if he thought CAP was a challenge. The Aide proceded to tell him that it was his observation that there was a difference in standards between combat arms and support trades, and another difference among the sexes. The Capt choked and coughed a bit, but Leslie thanked the 2Lt for "being so candid."

I met him at the FAS Spring Ball last year, and I was impressed with how he worked the crowd and seemed to genuinely want to meet everyone there. He also made a point to speak to the wives. That really impressed me. I agree with pronto, from what I can tell, he is a genuine class act all the way.


----------



## Loachman (25 Apr 2006)

He seemed perfectly fine as Comd LFCA - I certainly had no reason to complain.

I didn't know who he was when I first met him, though. He was coming out of his office in PT gear and looked to be in his late twenties - I thought that he was the new driver.


----------

